# Does LeMond Make Good Bikes?



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

I think these are named for some obscure racer from the 80s.


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

No they are junk. I will give you $20.oo for it.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Apparently they ARE good bikes, since that one is floating....


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

threebikes said:


> No they are junk. I will give you $20.oo for it.


For you only $25 plus an exorbitant shipping and handling fee. And that's only because I like you.


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice bike. How many lbs?


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I'll pay 25. No lie.


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

Currently 18.5 ... soon to be 18 courtesy of Blackset if I have to replace one more FSA concealed spoke .


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Fireform said:


> I'll pay 25. No lie.


Given that it has Campy on it, I'd pay $107.82.


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> Given that it has Campy on it, I'd pay $107.82.


Did I mention that Soledad O'Brien once adjusted the seat post on this bike?


----------

